# Pike Island Part 2



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

just called and my buddy joe s fishing right now, catching sauger and walleye. water i almost 17 ft and the water is kinda muddy. thats my report today lol


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

thanks alot


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

We did pretty decent yesterday. Hit Pike Island for a little while and got into some nice white bass. We caught about 20 or so, all big breeders most were over 14". Water was coming up during the day and as the current changed the white bass disappeared so we left the dam. Hit a rock bar later in the evening and fishing was slow. It was under about 3' of water and we waded around it. We caught a few channel cats on minnows, a few small white bass on 2" grubs, and a 23" hybrid on an in-line spinner. Was a nice day to get out and its always nice to catch some fish.

Jake


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

just got home from pike and had another great day,started off raining in the morning and stopped,got cloudy and then sunny.nice day, nice and mild.we got 16 saugers,biggest 17 in. 3 nice crappie over 13 in. one wiper 4lbs,lots of channels and i got a 6lb flattie.one white bass on the small size,4 rock bass, and a nice smallmouth bass.we threw back lots of smaller fish.never seen a walleye.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

We had some great times at Tappan , Big Dan, thats for sure. I'd love to get something in the works this year there. In fact, Id like to make a trip there to fish,since I have some spare time...layed off........Pike Island is a great fishery, and one place I truly think about and the time there...talk later good buddy !!!............DA KING !!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i got dialisis on tues,thur and sat,anytime you want to meet up down there ill be sittin on two wheels and fishing lol cant believe the big smallies we catch down there.3 to 6lbs so far! again ,good to here your still here with me.


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

hi there husk, i stop there early friday morning in the hard rain and the smallmouth was on fire until the rain stop, they range from 2-3lb plus. also caught some nice size white bass maybe over 14", 3 walleyes about 15-16in and 3 crappies 12" plus. i thought you might be there but didn't see you. i might try to stop by tuesday if i'm not busy.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i m gonna try for wednsday or friday,im watching the water level.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Husky....Don't waste your gas tomorrow. When I left down there today at 1:30, the water was on the pier and over the bottom rail and still coming up. It's 24ft plus and going up. It has to be less than 21.5 to fish off the pier unless your wearing waders....Pete


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Right you are....no sense in wasting precious gas, especially since it went up 25 cents [email protected]!!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks pete nice of you, your right snake cost alot to go back down.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

HEy HATCHETMAN! is it time yet to get back to those lovely fish>>??graph shows just under 20ft


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

And that's what it was yesterday. I was there from 1:30 till 9:00P and saw a small, about 20", shovelhead and a sheep head caught. The river was very muddy. I'll be there tomorrow from 1:30 on and I'll post what it look's like when I get home around 9:30 or so. If the rains are heavy in the Morgantown, West Vir. area, the Ohio will be very muddy. If it rains allot north, the Allegheny rises but it's more of a hard bottom and doesn't muddy it up like the Mon does. As far as the water level, it's perfect but no visibility. It may be OK tomorrow but I don't know. Hope this helps....Pete


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks millons....husk


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

River wasn't quite as muddy Sunday but still not good. Just a couple white bass and about 4-5 Shovelheads caught, no sauger or bass. If no rain it should be in good shape Tuesday....Pete


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

my sons coming down with a friend, i get to get on a blood machine...lol


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Hit the river below Pike Island yesterday afternoon. I took my girlfriend and her daughter with me. Was a windy day and kinda cool but the fishing was ok. We fished with minnows and crawlers from about 3pm-7pm. We caught a couple sauger, couple gar, a few smallies, a drum, a small hybrid, and a small flathead. Water was clear and low, around 15'. We had a good amount of bites but I did more running around baiting hooks, removing snags, and releasing fish than I did actually fishing. Fish seemed to be picking up closer to dark but the girls were hungry and cold so it was time to leave. Hope to get back out for an evening this week but I am starting a new job and spring quarter is getting ready to end so I got alot going on this week. Good luck out there.

Jake


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Was that you on top of the spillway? that was me on the pier. OGF stickers on two vans. we got 8 saugers,two crappie,1 white bass and 2flatheads,and 2 channels.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

No, I was down in the rocks. Sounds like you had an ok day too. Current was rough for as low as the water was. Hopefully we go a little while without rain and can have some stable condiitions.

Jake


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

im gonna be down again friday i hope if its not too hot.maybe see ya there.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Talk about the dead sea !! As of 10A Thursday the lock master opened #6 gate alsmost wide open and put #9 at a low boil, 9 is the closest to the Ohio side, with 8 & 7 shut down. Till then I was catching a sauger or getting a hit on almost every cast with a spoon. It's been crappy since and he is still running it the same today. No one and I mean know one is doing any good that I know of since the change in current, including your buddy Joe, Husky. I'll be there at 1:30 till after 9 tomorrow. At 11A today there was not a single person on the pier or the gravel bar. Never saw that before....Pete


----------



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

nice variety


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks pete ill be down sometime!!


----------

